# teltarif: "BNetzA will 11875 abschalten"



## Telekomunikacja (27 Juli 2005)

> *Bundesnetzagentur will Auskunftsnummer 11875 abschalten
> Grund ist ein Verstoß gegen die Zuteilungsregeln*
> 
> Die Bundesnetzagentur hat die Nutzungsberechtigung für die Auskunftsrufnummer 11875 widerrufen. Das teilte die Bundesnetzagentur auf Anfrage von teltarif.de mit. Grund ist nach Angabe des Regulierers ein Verstoß gegen die Zuteilungsbedingungen.
> ...



Siehe dazu auch:
*http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=2895*
*http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=6486*


----------



## Telekomunikacja (17 August 2005)

> *Bundesnetzagentur will Auskunftsnummer 11875 abschalten*


... und hat es getan: 


> Nach Beschwerden der Deutschen Bahn und vieler geprellter Kunden hat die Bundesnetzagentur (vormals Regulierungsbehörde für Telekommunikation und Post) jetzt dem Schweizer Unternehmen First Early Bird untersagt, die Telefonnummer 11875 zu betreiben. Die Behörde erwägt aufgrund des fortgesetzten Betriebs des Auskunftsdienstes weitere Schritte gegen den Anbieter. First Early Bird schaltete diese Telefonnummer für die deutsche Firma T. Schulz aus Dorsten (Nordrhein-Westfalen). Schulz ließ die Telefonnummer bundesweit in Telefonbüchern als örtliche "Bahnhofsauskunft" eintragen und kassierte bei Anrufern pro Minute rund 2,20 Euro per Telefonrechnung ab. Qualifizierte Informationen gab es jedoch nicht.
> 
> _Quelle: *db.de*_


----------



## technofreak (30 September 2005)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/64485


> Auskunftsrufnummer 11875 bleibt abgeschaltet
> 
> Die Entscheidung der Bundesnetzagentur, die Auskunftsdiensterufnummer 11875 abschalten zu lassen, hat nach einer Entscheidung des Oberverwaltungsgerichts (OVG) Münster Bestand. Das Gericht hat den Antrag auf vorläufige Aussetzung der Vollziehung der Abschaltungsaufforderung der Rufnummer bis zur Entscheidung über die Beschwerde abgelehnt. Damit haben laut Bundesnetzagentur das Verwaltungsgericht (VG) Köln und das OVG die Entscheidung der Bundesnetzagentur bestätigt, die Rufnummer am 27. September 2005 abzuschalten.


----------



## Telekomunikacja (30 September 2005)

*Irgendetwas läuft hier parallel.*


----------



## webwatcher (30 September 2005)

Telekomunikacja schrieb:
			
		

> *Irgendetwas läuft hier parallel.*


jetzt nicht mehr 

ww


----------

